# R34 Getrag swap kit or Sequential for R33GTR



## BNR34Zed (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi,
as the title,
I'm looking for an R34 Getrag full swap kit for my R33GTR or a Sequential gearbox.
Please, no crazy prices.


----------

